# Fm 3



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

i renewed my fm 3 with the new system it took 4 days 
when you go to the site and put in the number of your current fm document it brings up all your info. cool check it and take it to the OMF office. along with 3 pictures and curent bank statement 

the nive lady checked the docs and told me to check the internet on monday i did and went to the office to pick up my new fm3 cost 3140 mex


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>>> fm3 cost 3140 mex 

They offering the multi-year FM3's now? That sounds like the penalty price of not opting for more years. Usually it's $1400+/-


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

*fm2*

five years is 7160 

i am hopeing that i will go home to the usa next year after obama loses


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Thought they only had 4 year visas (not yet available) ... but I'm still wondering what you paid 3100 for


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

sparks said:


> Thought they only had 4 year visas (not yet available) ... but I'm still wondering what you paid 3100 for


that is the fee for renewal for 1 year who can argue that is what they charge


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

MJB5293 said:


> that is the fee for renewal for 1 year who can argue that is what they charge


I didn't pay anywhere close to that and I paid for both my US born daughter and I.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

MJB5293, 
Please look at your 'credencial'. Does it say 'Inmigrante'? If so, that is the equivalent of the old FM2 and you paid the correct fee. At the end of five years at this status, you will apply for 'Inmigrado' and, once granted, will be finished with INM renewals.
(No-Inmigrante is the old FM3, which would have a lower fee)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

See Rolly's site http://www.rollybrook.com/Page%20Directory.htm


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Both below are from Rolly's site. Since he said FM3, new system and the numbers are so similar .... I thought maybe they were starting the "new system"
----------------------------
Early indications are that you will be able to renew your Residente Temporal for periods of one to four years with costs being: (in pesos, of course)
$3,130 for a single year 
$4,690 for two years 
$5,940 for three years 
$7,040 for four years 
---------------------------------
No Inmigrante (FM3) = $1,415 Pesos
Inmigrante (FM2) = $3,140


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The new rules have not been implemented yet; they may never be, according to INM last week. We'll pick up our new credentials tomorrow.

The following fees are current:
No Inmigrante (FM3) = $1,415 Pesos
Inmigrante (FM2) = $3,140


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The new rules have not been implemented yet; they may never be, according to INM last week. We'll pick up our new credentials tomorrow.
> 
> The following fees are current:
> No Inmigrante (FM3) = $1,415 Pesos
> Inmigrante (FM2) = $3,140


A No Inmigrante lucrativa (formerly FM3) = $2356.00


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> MJB5293,
> Please look at your 'credencial'. Does it say 'Inmigrante'? If so, that is the equivalent of the old FM2 and you paid the correct fee. At the end of five years at this status, you will apply for 'Inmigrado' and, once granted, will be finished with INM renewals.
> (No-Inmigrante is the old FM3, which would have a lower fee)


i have only been here 3 years


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

MJB5293 said:


> i have only been here 3 years


apparently, you have paid for an FM2 and received an FM3. Oops!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

NOTE:
The fact that the OP has only been here three years has no bearing on the matter. You may enter Mexico on an FMM and go immediately to 'Inmigrante' (FM2) status. Many people still believe that you have to have an FM3 first. That is not true!

The fees in my previous post are for 'rentista' status, not 'lucrativa'. There are many other variations for each 'credencial'. I've listed them before, but they don't apply to many people.


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> MJB5293,
> Please look at your 'credencial'. Does it say 'Inmigrante'? If so, that is the equivalent of the old FM2 and you paid the correct fee. At the end of five years at this status, you will apply for 'Inmigrado' and, once granted, will be finished with INM renewals.
> (No-Inmigrante is the old FM3, which would have a lower fee)


your right it says Inmigrante but it was alot easer this time


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is always easier and quicker on renewals because you don't need proofs of residence or income. Be happy! You are now closer to 'Inmigrado' at the end of your five years as 'Inmigrante'. Then, you can do everything except vote or drive a foreign plated car; almost as good as citizenship, which is then an additional option.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> It is always easier and quicker on renewals because you don't need proofs of residence or income. Be happy! You are now closer to 'Inmigrado' at the end of your five years as 'Inmigrante'. Then, you can do everything except vote or drive a foreign plated car; almost as good as citizenship, which is then an additional option.


RVGringo,

I followed this thread and then laughed out loud you are so damn good. I don't know how we would do without you. Your reputation is well deserved.

:clap2:

Just remember, I didn't say you were perfect --just damn good!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Gracias, amigo.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Gracias, amigo.


You, and Ms. ******, are two of the people I really hope to have the chance to meet at Lakeside.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We'll put the coffee on.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> We'll put the coffee on.


 (This was supposed to be just the big grin. Software says it's too short. BIG GRIN!)


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

I went to Acapulco Monday, a little bit worried since I had entered Mexico "illegally" by accident. It seems I was only in the vehicle permit line and missed the fill out your visa line. So I paid a small fine and after a massive amount of paperwork on their end (she was very helpful all day), I think maybe it was CYA cause how did I get in ha ha. But anyway it took the entire day, but I left with an Immigrante card which is good for one year, but I can become a citizen in three years. By this staus or because I'm married to a Mexican. I read that by marriage it was only 2 years but I was very happy to become legal and we will see what happens next. Not sure how much we paid as my husband had to run to the bank down the street 3 times and I was struggling to follow what was happening ha ha. (he knows tho')


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

terrybahena said:


> I went to Acapulco Monday, a little bit worried since I had entered Mexico "illegally" by accident. It seems I was only in the vehicle permit line and missed the fill out your visa line. So I paid a small fine and after a massive amount of paperwork on their end (she was very helpful all day), I think maybe it was CYA cause how did I get in ha ha. But anyway it took the entire day, but I left with an Immigrante card which is good for one year, but I can become a citizen in three years. By this staus or because I'm married to a Mexican. I read that by marriage it was only 2 years but I was very happy to become legal and we will see what happens next. Not sure how much we paid as my husband had to run to the bank down the street 3 times and I was struggling to follow what was happening ha ha. (he knows tho')


I like your approach. Thank you for honoring the immigration laws/regulations of Mexico. :clap2:

Possessing proper credentials is essential for people, particularly "foreigners" livng and traveling in the Costa Chica of Guerrero because of the military and other checkpoints which you will encounter along Hwy. 200. 

I hope you did some shopping at the "big box" stores in ACA!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Longford said:


> I like your approach. Thank you for honoring the immigration laws/regulations of Mexico. :clap2:
> 
> Possessing proper credentials is essential for people, particularly "foreigners" livng and traveling in the Costa Chica of Guerrero because of the military and other checkpoints which you will encounter along Hwy. 200.
> 
> I hope you did some shopping at the "big box" stores in ACA!


Oh I did! I went to Wallmart and bought some "outside" furniture and put it inside. 
(small couch coffee table & 2 chairs) to have something while I get used to living here. Then in a few months when I see things I like I will start to replace it. Tday we bought off the street in Copala 2 nice wood rocking chairs....(for my favorite place to sit and look at the waves).


----------

